# tired of buying Goodnites and washing blankets every single day! Help



## agcj (Sep 20, 2005)

HI,
If any of you have a bed wetter at home. Please tell me what you do. What products do you use that help with the embarrassment and discomfort of bedwetting? I am thinking of buying cotton or washable bedwetter pants for my 2nd grader because I am tired of buying the goodnites diapers and changing sheets (and comforters- he wraps himself in the comforter, so every night EVERYTHING gets wet, not just the sheets!) I also need some new mattress protectors and bedwetting pads. Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

I wish I had something for you. The Good Nites work for my dd. You have probably already tried this, (but it was all I could think of) have you tried a larger size?


----------



## agcj (Sep 20, 2005)

They still sometimes leak, and when they don't ds1 thinks he did not wet the bed because they do not feel wet. I don't want to make him uncomfortable or embarrass him, but I do want him to be aware of it. Also, those diapers are expensive after a while, and I am tired of having them in the trash. I want ones that he can put in the wash himself.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

WEll, if you are washing anyway, why not put a puddle pad under him, give him fleece blankets and go for it? Then he knows he is wet. Every time i use the GN, we digress back to wet every night.

Our story. DS is nine, still wets 3+ times a night. Underwear, no more comforter, (fleece washes and dries faster, and is more warm)

New rules, potty at bedtime, not drinks after 6:30. Night waking an hour after he gets goes to sleep, and again around midnight. We are also doing the "grunt one two three" In the last four nights, no wet bed. We ordered the buzzer, but may not be needing it.

He is a huge heavy sleeper. This is the boy that slept through the night at 2 weeks of age. We have never made a big deal of this, just a fact.

Dad's house, he gets spanked for wet beds.







:


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

Quote from boobybunny:
"Dad's house, he gets spanked for wet beds."

???!!!! Are you serious?? That is Horrible. And so sad.


----------



## annekevdbroek (Jun 5, 2005)

Have you considered a bedwettting alarm? It works to wake the child up if they start wetting - so they can go use the toilet. It is quite effective.

Here is a link to one:

http://www.bedwettingstore.com/bedwetting-alarm.htm

This is different than the type I"m familar with (which was an alarm in a mattress pad). In either case they are widely used for adults with learning problems where being toilet trained is very important in terms of being able to live more independently.

Usually after using for a short period of time the child becomes more aware of the physiological signals of a full baldder and will wake up naturally. Just something to consider trying.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:

Dad's house, he gets spanked for wet beds
...and that's probably the reason why he keeps wetting the bed. That is very sad. No child wants to be a bed wetter. I would report him. The child is embarrassed enough just be the fact that he is still wetting the bed.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

dd was a fair constant wetter till 5.5 and has just recently started staying dry. The big change happened while we were camping for a week and made her wear GN as we couldn't do wash. She wet twice and has basically been dry ever since. dd did just wet the bed twice in a row and I actually did 10 loads of wash in 24hrs
What works
BB&B has a great waterproof mattress pad. It's PUL between a padded layer of 100% cotton on top, ? about the bottom. It completely protects the top of the bed and I recommend it to everyone as bed protection (hey even adults spill) It doesn't make the sound of vinyl and isn't as hot either. It's a PITA to wash. A king does fit in a normal washer, though nothing else with it. In the warmer months I let it air dry and can take all day long (it needs to be flipped as the PUL prevents both sides from drying at the same time).
As it sounds like you do daily washing I would recommend getting the above mentioned pad but I would also suggest a waterproof flannel mattress pad (often in the baby section at Target and the like, it comes in lap, bassinette, crib, and twin size) one would think this is something you could buy by the yard at a fabric store. There's no sound to this but can make one sweaty.

I like the suggestion of a fleece blanket. Maybe fleece PJ's or wool longies


----------



## SquirelNutkin (Mar 4, 2002)

I know of at least 2 families that childrens tonsels had to be removed for enlargement. Both kids stopped wetting the bed after that. One mother asked their doctor why and he said it is linked to sleep apnia (sp!).
This may not be for every kid, but it was new info to me.
goodluck!
b


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Would sleeping in a sleeping bag instead of sheets/ blankets reduce your laundry at all?


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti*
...and that's probably the reason why he keeps wetting the bed. That is very sad. No child wants to be a bed wetter. I would report him. The child is embarrassed enough just be the fact that he is still wetting the bed.









And why would he be embarrassed? We have treated like any other medical issue. Should you be embarrassed because of a medical condition?

Dad is a cop. It does no good to report anything.







:

The fleece is wonderful. AND this time of year, fleece is on sale for crazy cheap prices. The boy has five blankets that are the same. I do the mattress pad, the bottom sheet, a puddle pad (flannel backed rubber, at all fabric stores) and one more bottom sheet. IF he wets, he pulls his top bottom sheet, the puddle pad and fleece blanket in the bucket. Grabs another fleece blanket and changes his clothes. It works out to one load of laundry. Not too bad.


----------



## Scout (Jan 23, 2002)

I realized that I posted my comment without saying anything in direct response to your question... sorry. I have a 4.5 yr. old who is still in pull-ups, and wets heavily (frequently through to the bed) every night, so I feel your pain. I use a regular vinyl mattress protector, topped with a mattress pad. I end up doing lots of laundry, and it gets old fast. So does buying disposables. I've been thinking about buying a few pairs of thick cloth nighttime underpants.

However, I really can't get this out of my head... your son gets spanked by his dad for wetting the bed. It seriously makes me want to cry! I don't think that because he is a cop means he should be exempt from this kind of abuse. And I don't think CPS would give a hoot whether he is a cop or not -- it's not like you would be reporting him to the police. But I realize you would probably not even want to take that step of getting a third party involved; however, if your son is seeing him on mandatory visits, you could absolutely refuse to let him sleep over there. Please consider doing something about this -- it's horrifying!

~Scout


----------



## Bruden (Jan 24, 2006)

This probably won't comfort any of you but my husband wet the bed until he was 10 or something. My MIL recounts all the products, gimmicks, and home remedies she tried. My pediatrician tells me these things are genetic and that I shouldn't have high hopes for my son. I notice that he's a heavy sleeper and I just don't think he wakes up enough to go use the bathroom.

We've decided to start tonight without a diaper. Because his pull-ups are dry these days? Hell no but if he's peeing his bed, why bother with diapers. We're going to try it a few times. I'm going to wake him up a few times in the night and see if that helps. I've also heard that concentration or lack thereof can be a problem. My husband does have some concentration issues but no ADD.


----------



## mamato3cherubs (Nov 30, 2004)

OK, I am not going to be much help here, but here is our story so far.
My bedwtter is 4.5yo and he is a super heavy sleeper who also has a very small bladder capacity. We used to put pull ups brand trainers on him, they were terrible. I cloth diaper though and being die hard for cloth, I switched him about 18 months ago to cloth. I have bought nearly all the differnt betwetter pants (but not MOE, to spendy). I sew diapers so I made several different styles of pull ons for him, super thick, tried every kind, AIO style, different covers, everything! We have had wet bedding non stop, almost every night.
SO now that he is big enough that he fits in the weight range, we gave in and bought goodnights brand. We have not had a wet bed since, its been a week now.
If the good nights are leaking, you may have trouble finding anything that doesnt. Try wool, that was always the best out of anything i tried. maybe even good thick knitted style.
Hugs to you.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

dd started taking off her night diaper around age 3.5yrs. For a while I just used a puddle pad, but after a while I found that waking up and taking dd to the bathroom was much easier than doing laundry. I took her to the bathroom for around 1.5 years. It worked in that dd rarely wet the bed. It was only on a camping trip this winter that I made dd wear those goodnight diapers (too cold to get out of tent and walk to bathroom) after 2 nights of wetting the diaper she was dry and 2ms later rarely has accidents (most accidents are when she doesn't pee before bed)


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

forgot to add dd is a great sleeper. Goes out within seconds and rarely wakes.


----------



## M&M-mom (Oct 20, 2005)

Wow, I felt like I was the only one going through this. Feel like I do bed sheets on a daily basis. We've tried everything. Taking him to the bathroom at night but always seem to be too early or too late or would soak the bed right before waking for the morning. Tried limiting water at night along with trips to BR during the night. Bought the bedwetting moniter. Helped, went from alarming 3 times a night down to 1 and sometimes dry. But too soon he quit waking up to the alarm and still soaked the bed. Around Christmas, I quit using the monitor and stayed dry most nights. Unfortunately, the last month has been wet nightly.


----------



## Bruden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel*
forgot to add dd is a great sleeper. Goes out within seconds and rarely wakes.

That's my son too. 4.5 years old and you could throw a party in his room and he wouldn't wake up.


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

First off, here is my son's story -

http://the5dollars.blogspot.com/2006...-enuresis.html

He turned 7 last month and we are still using pull ups. Currently, he gets paid by his dad on the mornings that his pull ups are dry and reuseable. As for having them in the trash, teach him to tie it up in a plastic bag and then take it out to the outside or garage trash can so you don't have to smell it. (My son gets rid of his on the way to the bus in the a.m. most days.)


----------



## Bruden (Jan 24, 2006)

I woke Luke up twice last night and he still managed to pee himself TWICE. Maybe I'll try this again in a few months. I'm dead.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

We have tried everything with ds short of a bed alarm (I refuse to use one, I'm not disrupting his sleep). He wets the bed every.single.night. He always has.

I have a mattress protector and one of those crib pads that I put right in the center of the mattress - it soaks up a lot of fluid and keeps me from having to wash the protector several times a week, and he wears good nites. We tried two different cloth pants and they leaked far worse than the goodnites do. I did buy covers for him to wear over the goodnites and they help.

One thing our ped suggested was to make sure he uses the bathroom often during the day and fully empties his bladder each time. This way his bladder will not be overworked and just "let go" at night.

Right now we are waiting for his body to catch up. He is a very deep sleeper and is just not waking up. He will when his body is ready and in the meantime I do a lot of laundry and accept that this is how it is.

Good luck!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

My child is still in diapers, but I wet the bed sometimes when I was a kid--it was not a frequent problem but at least once a week until about 6 years old and then several times a year until about 9. I'm posting because I see several ideas that haven't been mentioned yet:

Have you checked with a doctor to make sure there's no medical problem?

You said YOU are tired of changing and washing bedding. Could he do it himself or help you? At that age, if I wet the bed I would get up and change my own bedding and put the wet stuff in the laundry basket. When my brother was 7, he was doing ALL the family laundry, so a child that age can learn to operate a washing machine.

Is he able to be awakened by an alarm clock that wouldn't wake the whole family? (I know some bedwetters are extremely deep sleepers.) If so, put HIM in charge of getting up to pee during the night. He can experiment to find out what times work best.

If limiting liquids before bedtime is a problem because he gets a dry mouth, put a humidifier in his room.

Quote:

As for having them in the trash, teach him to tie it up in a plastic bag and then take it out to the outside or garage trash can so you don't have to smell it.
Um, perhaps you are not aware that trash doesn't disappear when you take it out of the house. I don't know what aspect of it is bothering the OP--maybe the smell IS the main problem--but there's good reason to object to using a big wad of paper and plastic every night and then throwing it away, even if you don't have to smell it! Plus, disposable pants are made from chlorine-bleached paper that puts carcinogens right against your child's delicate skin, and I don't know about Goodnites specifically but many disposable diapers and pants contain a superabsorbent gel that's linked to health risks. I'd go with regular underwear and easy-to-wash-and-dry bedding.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EnviroBecca*
Um, perhaps you are not aware that trash doesn't disappear when you take it out of the house. I don't know what aspect of it is bothering the OP--maybe the smell IS the main problem--but there's good reason to object to using a big wad of paper and plastic every night and then throwing it away, even if you don't have to smell it! Plus, disposable pants are made from chlorine-bleached paper that puts carcinogens right against your child's delicate skin, and I don't know about Goodnites specifically but many disposable diapers and pants contain a superabsorbent gel that's linked to health risks. I'd go with regular underwear and easy-to-wash-and-dry bedding.

I think this is a good attitude to have unless it DOESN'T WORK. We tried everything with ds before GoodNites and he would wake up upset every time he felt wet at night. He got a lot less sleep, was very unhappy and wasn't biologically ready to be dry at night. The worst of all worlds.

So we use GoodNites every night and I have a little boy who sleeps well and is no longer embarassed or upset that he is not ready to be dry at night.


----------



## solstar (May 26, 2002)

I feel your pain, I have a 5 1/2 yr old in pullups still.

If it was up to her she would drink lots throughout the night she is always thirsty at night.
Some nights she rtemains dry but I am not sure why as we don't do anything differently those nights.


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

EnviroBecca -

Thank you for the environmental lecture and the condesending tone in which it was written. When you have a 7 year old who wets the bed every night and two other kids to care for then maybe you'll be a bit more understanding. Your response to me was really what those of us who are dealing with this on a long term basis nearly every night need. Thanks so much for your "support" - I'm sharing what works for OUR family.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jkpmomtoboys*
I think this is a good attitude to have unless it DOESN'T WORK. We tried everything with ds before GoodNites and he would wake up upset every time he felt wet at night. He got a lot less sleep, was very unhappy and wasn't biologically ready to be dry at night. The worst of all worlds.

So we use GoodNites every night and I have a little boy who sleeps well and is no longer embarassed or upset that he is not ready to be dry at night.









:

We've tried cloth pants and regular underwear at night. The cloth pants just leaked heavily. The underwear was a complete disaster. Not only did ds pee a flood, he *still* didn't wake up. He slept in soaked pj's all night long. Completely soaking the bed and all the blankets and the smell in the morning nearly knocked me out. I couldn't open his windows fast enough. I suppose I could go in there *every* night and wake him up to change his sheets and pj's, but that's a huge disruption every night and now twice as much laundry as I wouldn't be surprised if he peed again before morning. Not to mention he's very hard to wake up in the middle of the night. It'd take some serious effort to get him out of bed, into new pjs, and back in bed without getting him very upset.

The goodnites are our best option right now. I will consider something else when they aren't completely full in the morning.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

We also had fantastic results with using an alarm system. My dd wet the bed every single night and by the time she was six, it was really bothering her. The alarm helped her learn how to wake up when she needed to go to the bathroom in a few nights. She asked us why we hadn't gotten it for her earlier!


----------



## **guest** (Jun 25, 2004)

Has anyone tried using an XXL Fuzzi Bunz at night? I know it's a diaper but (imo) so are pull ups or goodnights.
I'm just wondering what to try on my ds and I've been thinking of fb's.

Peace,
Liz


----------



## Electra375 (Oct 2, 2002)

Mother of Eden makes Overnight Undies. I love them. They have two types of insides terry or microfleece (microfleece is not my choice for learning not to wet the bed).

My ds1 age 7 recently stopped wetting the bed. It's all a matter of maturity and being ready. He decided for himself when he didn't feel the need to wear the Overnight undies anymore.

I got tired of the GoodNights wearing out before they were wet or getting a poop stain and being trash. I bought 1 Overnight Undie and then bought a 2nd a few months later.


----------



## MomBirthmomStepmom (May 14, 2005)

I have DD (5 next month) who's still in GN's, and probably will be for some time. It's not a big deal, and we don't make it one.

I had DSS (10 next month), who goes in spurts. Weeks dry all night, and then weeks of wetting every single night. We're on a wetting spurt right now.

He responsible for changing his own sheets, but beyond that SO does not believe there is a problem as he also wet the bed until 11 or so years old. So he will not 'do' anything about it (talk with a dr, consider an alarm etc etc). So, that's the position I'm in.

It's frustrating at times, but really, we just deal with it like any other thing. DD was wearing underpants at night and I was doing crazy amounts of laundry daily, but when I started a graveyard job, we switched back to GN's to make things easier for her and SO (so she's not waking up all upset when I'm not there etc...)


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

I'd definatley encourage all of you to consider trying DHA supplements. When my son cooperates with taking them, it does help.


----------



## jkpmomtoboys (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma2mingbu*
EnviroBecca -

Thank you for the environmental lecture and the condesending tone in which it was written. When you have a 7 year old who wets the bed every night and two other kids to care for then maybe you'll be a bit more understanding. Your response to me was really what those of us who are dealing with this on a long term basis nearly every night need. Thanks so much for your "support" - I'm sharing what works for OUR family.


----------



## gilleoin (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a 6 yr. old ds whose bed is almost always wet in the a.m. It's tiring.

I have him in cloth training pants, we have cut out all fluids after dinner, dh gets him up every night when we go to bed to go, and we still have a wet kid most mornings. It is hereditary. His uncle did this until he was 8-9. I deal with it, praise him when he's dry and hope it will be over with soon....we did try Hylands Bedwetting Pills (until we lost the bottle, which I found today) and he seemed to have more dry mornings that week, so I am going to use these again starting tomorrow.


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

My ds has had trouble with this too. Here are a few things we have done. We have him use the potty right before bed. On his bed (which is our futon, since he doesn't have a room of his own yet), we have a wool puddle pad, a folded towel over that, and a small puddle pad from the store over that (it's one with vinyl on the back, I think, and is quilted on the front). If he pees in just the right place, the top puddle pad is all that gets wet. On top of that, he has a sleeping bag (which he prefers to sleep on top of, instead of inside). Sometimes all we need to wash is the sleeping bag. We also get him up in the middle of the night to pee. He doesn't even really wake up most of the time -- probably part of the problem. If he has extra to drink before bed, we usually get him up twice in the night. I know it's a lot to get up every night, but for us it's much better than if ds wakes up wet and we have to clean and change his clothes and bedding. Then everyone wakes up and for longer. BTW, my mom got my sister up every night for years, too.

We used to have some nighttime underpants (from Babyworks), which helped. And the child does feel the wetness, but they (usually) don't leak. They started leaking at the end, and I think that was because we'd used them too long and they were starting to get a bit too small and the water-proofing was wearing out.

We have also used homeopathy. We have a classical homeopath who we consult with. I think that probably helped, too.

The biggest thing, though, was getting him onto insulin. Obviously not every bedwetter needs it. But I mention it because bedwetting is a symptom that should not be ignored. It's not just a symptom of diabetes, but that's what I know about. He was throwing a fit when we would try to limit his liquid intake at bedtime, because he soooo thirsty. And at it's worst, we were getting up every hour on the hour to take him to the potty, and he was still having 3 accidents a night. That was when we were at my relative's house, so there was added "stress" (enjoyable, but still there) on ds, which made things worse. When we got home, we were going to talk to the dr., but things got better (not great, but much better). Since our dr. is also a neighbor, we talked to her anyway. That's when we found out ds has diabetes. Anyway, if any of you have a dc who has more than 1 accident in a night regularly, and who is very thirsty, please have it checked out. I think it's probably prudent to have it checked out even there's no thirst. More than 1x in a night _may_ not be normal and there _may_ be another reason for it. Of course, there are very simple reasons for bedwetting (like lack of maturity or a small bladder), but if it's out of hand, please don't ignore it.

Christie


----------



## ChristieB (Jun 17, 2003)

Wanted to add that it can also be a symptom of emotional upset.

Christie


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scout*

However, I really can't get this out of my head... your son gets spanked by his dad for wetting the bed. It seriously makes me want to cry! I don't think that because he is a cop means he should be exempt from this kind of abuse. And I don't think CPS would give a hoot whether he is a cop or not -- it's not like you would be reporting him to the police. But I realize you would probably not even want to take that step of getting a third party involved; however, if your son is seeing him on mandatory visits, you could absolutely refuse to let him sleep over there. Please consider doing something about this -- it's horrifying!

~Scout

Scout, I really wish it could help. My ex is a SGT. in a small community. He works fairly closely to ALL of the CPS investigators. He spanks, smokes in the car, has had borderline inappropriate behavior with the kids, does not get them medical attention when they are sick or bitten by dogs, and has allowed them to be so bitten by bugs, that their swim instructor has reported us to CPS in our larger community.
I have taken them to the urgent care clinic after many drop offs, sometimes to cover my butt, as with the bug bites. Once I have even had to admit my daughter into the hospital for severe dehydration after being sick at her dad's with 105* fevers and no medical treatment.

In the last five years, I have learned to CMA, get them medical care if I have any questions, love them with all my might, and protect them as best I can. It is not uncommon for authorities to turn a blind eye on "one of their own" be it fireman, police, child protection services. It is a sad situation, but a very common one.

*also CPS is very busy dealing with far greater abuses.* My children are safe, loved and cared for at my house. They only see their dad about 22 overnights a year.

Sorry about the thead jack.


----------



## agcj (Sep 20, 2005)

Bruden,
I try to get ds awake enough to go to the toilet. He won't budge. I carry (drag) him to the bathroom, stand him in front of the toilet, and nothing happens. He goes back to bed and wets it an hour later. He says that there is nothing there. It is turning into a power struggle, I think. It feels so frustrating.

Other male relatives also wet the bed into late childhood. I read that it is inherited. I have used goodnites for a long time, thinking that it would just be temporary, but now I need to face the facts that it might not end for a few more years, and then his little brother will be wetting the bed. shudder


----------



## alley cat (Mar 18, 2006)

My daughter is 5 and 4 months and still wears pull ups to bed, she says she will wear undies when she is 6 , a few months ago it was 7 so we are going down. She always has a wet pull up, my son who is 3 wears a nappy that is often dry in the morning and he wants to do a wee on waking and hates to wet his nappy. I was a late bed wetter 13 and my husband was 8 or 9 so our chances aren't good.
To the lady who said her son gets spanked for bed wetting by his dad, that is so sad. I was never spanked for that [heaps of others things yes







: ] , it's not something you can help or want to happen. I hope you find a way to remedy that cop or no cop.


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

My ds wet the bed several times a night until he was 7.5 years old. He has bunk beds and would often wet one bunk, climb up to the top and then wet the other. I got *very* tired of washing bedding. We *always* woke him and took him potty at 10-11pm, and that helped some. But it was still a huge problem. For awhile we used goodnights WITH extra liners in them. Sigh.

I treated it as if it was out of his control. I taught him how to help with laundry so he could be as independent as possible. I did my best to keep my cool, even when I was washing sheets from both kids beds. And sometimes mine too, if they came wandering in and then peed in my bed. Sigh.

Two things happened though, that made me wonder if he did have some control over it. 1) His little brother started staying dry through the night at age 3 -- while he was still wetting every night at age 7. And he was horrified/mortified. And 2) We told him he could go to summer camp when he learned to stay dry at night. Not as a reward -- simply that he wanted to go and the reality was that it wasn't going to work with him wetting the bed everynight. I found it *very* strange/suspicious that within a week of these two things, he was staying dry every night! Now don't get me wrong -- I don't regret being gentle/respectful toward him about it. But I sort of wonder if some small incentives might have been helpful at an earlier point. I don't know.


----------



## LovemyBoo (Oct 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaduck*
Two things happened though, that made me wonder if he did have some control over it. 1) His little brother started staying dry through the night at age 3 -- while he was still wetting every night at age 7. And he was horrified/mortified. And 2) We told him he could go to summer camp when he learned to stay dry at night. Not as a reward -- simply that he wanted to go and the reality was that it wasn't going to work with him wetting the bed everynight. I found it *very* strange/suspicious that within a week of these two things, he was staying dry every night! Now don't get me wrong -- I don't regret being gentle/respectful toward him about it. But I sort of wonder if some small incentives might have been helpful at an earlier point. I don't know.

I don't doubt that incentives can be helpful. As long as parents understand that they may not work and to not get upset when they don't. Staying dry is something kids will do when they are physically *and* emotionally ready. It's just not something you can force. But I agree that incentives may work if the child is physically ready for it.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I'm sorry some of you were offended by my tone. I was annoyed that you didn't seem to realize that agcj was looking for alternatives to the disposable pants because they AREN'T working for HER son and because she has several objections to them. You didn't seem to understand why a person might object to using a disposable product--but I guess you do and just didn't acknowledge it in that particular post.

Sometimes in difficult situations we do have to choose options that are not the best for the environment or have health risks. When you've tried the "better" things and they don't work, then you try the other things. But when you've tried the "worse" thing and it isn't working anyway, which is the case for agcj, then it's time to try something else.

agcj







, try not to get depressed about how long this may go on or whether your other son will do it--you don't know for sure! Very frustrating that you can't get him to get up and pee.







You said other relatives had this problem; can you talk to them and maybe get some coping ideas?


----------



## momma2mingbu (Jun 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *agcj*
Bruden,
Other male relatives also wet the bed into late childhood. I read that it is inherited. I have used goodnites for a long time, thinking that it would just be temporary, but now I need to face the facts that it might not end for a few more years, and then his little brother will be wetting the bed. shudder

Yeah, it can be an inherited thing. Evidently my hubby bedwet until he was pretty old. Like I said, my 7 year old is still wetting most nights. BUT my 5 year old and 3 year old girls are NOT frequent bedwetters. DD1 outgrew it by the time she was maybe 4.5 years? (Before that it was maybe 2x a month.) And DD2 is only 3 years old and wets maybe once a month.

So you aren't necessarily cursed to relive the struggle with your younger child. (fingers crossed for you!)


----------

